# [Wet Thumb Forum]-..and the 46



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Still needs a little growing in - its taking
forever!

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Still needs a little growing in - its taking
forever!

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

I am anxious to see the final result...

AntÃ³nio Vior


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

As am I. The hairgrass is simply taking forever.
I think it may have something to do with
the substrate. It also could be from the fact
that I don't dose this tank








Its running on CO2, water changes and fish poop.
-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## bteo3 (Feb 1, 2005)

Very lush! Gives me that feelings of tranquility! How long has your hairgrass been growing?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

Very nice G.

I really like the Dicrossus filamentosa.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------

